# What is your opinion on this price for The Elysian



## Ann-Marie (Aug 28, 2017)

I know someone selling week 7 at the Elysian, USVI. It is a lock off, no loft, 1BR and 1 studio/ living room. They are asking $7500. I was considering but I offered much less. What do you think?


----------



## Tia (Aug 28, 2017)

We like the Elysian property on east end of STT, next door to the Ritz. Week 7 includes Valentines usually think, it's busier getting flight reservations from when we have flown before or after from our area. What are the maint. fees? USVI bills property taxes separately. If they truly want out then they may bite, but so many people still think their timeshares are worth nearly what the developer sold it for if they bought from them.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 28, 2017)

Worldmark and Wyndham both have some inventory at The Elysian.  If you were considering that offer, you might also look at going through one of these clubs, instead?


----------



## rhonda (Aug 28, 2017)

FYI, when I attempt to book The Elysian via WM, I get the following note along with my confirmation:



> *Resort Alert:*
> St. Thomas - Elysian Beach - Government Fees ONLINE - FROM 2017-05-15 TO 2030-12-31 Effective May 1, 2017, the U.S. Virgin Islands government has imposed a fee of *$25 per unit per night* to be paid at check-in. Elysian - Energy Fee - Online - FROM 2017-06-02 TO 2030-10-31 This resort charges a *$14 energy fee daily* and is assessed on-site. The fee is subject to change. St. Thomas - Elysian Online - FROM 2013-07-05 TO 2020-01-01 The resort is built into a hillside. A minimum of 50 stairs is required to access all units from the lobby. There is a shuttle that operates until 9 p.m. to take guests from the lobby to their unit. A minimum of 6 stairs is required to access all units. There are no elevators.A security deposit of $100 is required upon check-in.


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 28, 2017)

Last February a 2bdrm Marriott in STT was going for $9000. One of the folks at the resort actually bought it while I was there. This was a Plat week but not a week 7. $7500 seems a bit high for a multi story resort with no elevators. It does have a decent restaurant but it's a long trek into CA where the better restaurants are located. Week 7 airfares are at least double the regular winter fares but they are more expensive no matter where you fly.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 29, 2017)

Keeping on looking & checking.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I told him no. I just wish it would come through on RCI one of these days to trade into. I would not take a studio by any means.


----------



## legalfee (Aug 30, 2017)

Check Ebay. They have some deals. We purchased our studio float at Wyndhams Bluebeards Beach Club for 1200.


----------



## Tia (Sep 6, 2017)

legalfee said:


> Check Ebay. They have some deals. We purchased our studio float at Wyndhams Bluebeards Beach Club for 1200.




post when you hear how the Beach Club comes out after Irma?


----------



## legalfee (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Tia, my post got moved but here is the info you wanted:

This is a message from the regional director about Bluebeards Beach Club St Thomas:

Good evening board members,

I just talked to Leah and thank goodness Jose and everyone is doing well including our guests… here are few highlights directly from Leah:

The unit buildings have held up very well during the storm especially A and B (believe it or not) other building are experiencing some flooding

Our Lobby building is completely destroyed as well as housekeeping base, tennis court and the restaurant

The Water pump exploded and currently the resort has no water

The pool, bbq areas and gift shop are badly damaged

The generators are functioning well and we have power in the units

The report about the staff connecting with the guest and providing meals was accurate as everyone has been supporting one another emotionally and assisting as much as they can including our resort business partners

Overall the condition of the resort is in bad shape except for the unit buildings

I am thankful that everyone is doing well as we can always restore the physical structure…

I will keep you posted once I head more details tomorrow.

Thank you all again for your support and prayers!

Here are links to some pictures but you must be a member of the BBC Yahoo group to see.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BluebeardsBeachClub/files/2017 Hurricane Irma/Damage Pics1.pdf

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/BluebeardsBeachClub/files/2017 Hurricane Irma/Damage Pics2.pdf


----------



## GregT (Sep 8, 2017)

I hope the Elysian held up okay during Irma -- I love that property (but I wouldn't pay $7,500 for it -- I would access via WM or Wyndham).

Thanks for posting the pictures for BBC, and I will look for similar on Elysian.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## Tia (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you for update, legalfee


----------



## VictoriaK75 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ann-Marie said:


> I know someone selling week 7 at the Elysian, USVI. It is a lock off, no loft, 1BR and 1 studio/ living room. They are asking $7500. I was considering but I offered much less. What do you think?


Hello,

I have stayed at the Elysian through my timeshare in Worldmark The Club and it needs updating because it's building is older. I was staying on the side above the tennis courts which clearly didn't have much of a view. I had to taxi to get groceries and there was no stove in my studio unit just a microwave/convection oven for cooking. They do have two restaurants on site and a bar at the beach area. I have decided not to return there and with the storms that came in I'm sure it will need great repairs. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 20, 2017)

The Elysian is often available at really low prices via ICE Rewards.


----------



## Tia (Sep 25, 2017)

Hankmoon said:


> The Elysian is often available at really low prices via ICE Rewards.



? what is ICE rewards?


----------



## Hankmoon (Sep 25, 2017)

Tia said:


> ? what is ICE rewards?



https://www.icerewardslifestyle.com

It offers discounts on timeshares, hotels, etc using savings credits but sometimes they have quarterly specials and getaways without using savings credits. I don't like it all that much.


----------

